
Ask HN: Could mushrooms prevent Covid-19? - dinisp89
I found this patent on Google while searching for Coronavirus + Paul Stamets. Has anyone done research on this?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;patentimages.storage.googleapis.com&#x2F;b4&#x2F;8b&#x2F;af&#x2F;28c5a9243caa57&#x2F;US8765138.pdf
======
navailable
I had a terrible case of the flu between Dec 31 and Jan 24 while living in SF.
It was so bad, I thought I was gonna die, and so I picked up some shrooms to
cope with the pain, and my symptoms went away for about 16 hours.

~~~
quickthrower2
Is that a good or bad thing? Symptoms go away but are you actually virus free?

